# Lawsuit! Get in if you can or want



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

just got email from law firm that sued uber. Amazon is currently being sued by this firm for misclassification of workers. (California)


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Attached read. Looks like vegas, Texas and Seattle involved as well

What they don't want drivers to know!


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

What's new about this? It looks like the same firm and same articles from last October.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

jester121 said:


> What's new about this? It looks like the same firm and same articles from last October.


Same firm and article but thousands have worked for Amazon since this came out Nd are now eligible. I wouldn't have been eligible last year because I didn't work for Amazon but a year has gone by and I now am a part of the suit. A judge gas blocked class action status so you don't become a part of the suit unless you opt in.

I started the month the article came out. I then worked 10 months at 40 hours. I kept my pay emails and milage using milage iq. And if the firm wins I will be included in settlement even though it was filed before I started working for amazon


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Ah, good luck with that. And thanks for your part in screwing this gig up for everyone else who likes using it to make extra money, just to enrich some scummy lawyers. Hope you realize you'll get nothing out of it.....


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Re


jester121 said:


> Ah, good luck with that. And thanks for your part in screwing this gig up for everyone else who likes using it to make extra money, just to enrich some scummy lawyers. Hope you realize you'll get nothing out of it.....


Relax jester the molester! Not screwing up anything for anyone. The lawsuit already existed before I joined. Uber got sued for 100 million and the workers were still classified as independent contractors at the end of the day. Besides your here all day, how much can you really be delivering for flex?


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

You do realize they will just use contracting companies to contract out this work for less pay, right? They have already started doing this in a lot of markets because of greedy lawyers and dumb dumb drivers suing them.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

kmatt said:


> You do realize they will just use contracting companies to contract out this work for less pay, right? They have already started doing this in a lot of markets because of greedy lawyers and dumb dumb drivers suing them.


Who cares!! I'd rather see them contract out to a responsible company that has protection for there workers then to see someone get hurt with a life changing disability and not be able to feed there family. Greed lawyers and dumb drivers. I don't consider myself dumb at all. I fight for what's right. I didn't start the law suit but I'm not going to be the dumb one who didn't get included. All you drivers are gonna be replaced with other things like the drones anyways so your time as a flex test rat is limited! You know your gonna sign up secretly anyways... or be included when it goes class action status and I'm sure your not going to opt out of getting any type of settlement. Who in there right mind would write a class action lawyer and say excuse me greedy lawyer but I want to opt out?


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

amazonflexguy said:


> Same firm and article but thousands have worked for Amazon since this came out Nd are now eligible. I wouldn't have been eligible last year because I didn't work for Amazon but a year has gone by and I now am a part of the suit. A judge gas blocked class action status so you don't become a part of the suit unless you opt in.
> 
> I started the month the article came out. I then worked 10 months at 40 hours. I kept my pay emails and milage using milage iq. And if the firm wins I will be included in settlement even though it was filed before I started working for amazon


I don't get it ... Stop b!tchen ... If you don't like the gig ... Go elsewhere ... Amazon doesn't owe you anything ... You knew you were contact from the start .


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> Who cares!! I'd rather see them contract out to a responsible company that has protection for there workers then to see someone get hurt with a life changing disability and not be able to feed there family. Greed lawyers and dumb drivers. I don't consider myself dumb at all. I fight for what's right. I didn't start the law suit but I'm not going to be the dumb one who didn't get included. All you drivers are gonna be replaced with other things like the drones anyways so your time as a flex test rat is limited! You know your gonna sign up secretly anyways... or be included when it goes class action status and I'm sure your not going to opt out of getting any type of settlement. Who in there right mind would write a class action lawyer and say excuse me greedy lawyer but I want to opt out?


Because your settlement as a driver will be about $37 while the law firm makes 40 million.



amazonflexguy said:


> Who cares!! I'd rather see them contract out to a responsible company that has protection for there workers then to see someone get hurt with a life changing disability and not be able to feed there family. Greed lawyers and dumb drivers. I don't consider myself dumb at all. I fight for what's right. I didn't start the law suit but I'm not going to be the dumb one who didn't get included. All you drivers are gonna be replaced with other things like the drones anyways so your time as a flex test rat is limited! You know your gonna sign up secretly anyways... or be included when it goes class action status and I'm sure your not going to opt out of getting any type of settlement. Who in there right mind would write a class action lawyer and say excuse me greedy lawyer but I want to opt out?


The laws need to change so contractors have some working rights. I can get on that bandwagon for sure! The truth is 95% of flex drivers don't want to be employees only the lawyers do.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

kmatt said:


> The truth is 95% of flex drivers don't want to be employees only the lawyers do.


Strictly speaking, I'd say a bunch of Flex drivers *think* they want to be employees, but they're too dumb to realize that that entails -- that employees aren't allowed to roll out of bed and show up in their PJs, park a couple kids outside the warehouse while loading up, and cancel shifts 45 minutes in advance.



amazonflexguy said:


> Besides your here all day, how much can you really be delivering for flex?


Oh goodie, a stalker.

I'm at my real job during the day -- flex is a side gig, remember?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

The whole reason I do flex is the freedom of being an IC. I like it that way! If I wanted to punch a clock and deal with a bunch of BS I would get a "regular" job. Bunch of greedy lawyers get richer is all this will accomplish.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Truth is Amazon will payout. Don't worry you won't loose your low paying job. Amazon is aT smarter then that! They will adapt and find way to treat there workers better. In the long run this will be a better ic job. They just need to be handed guidelines by a court. I understand everyone a frustration. I get it, I've been there right where your at but your getting all huffy and puffy at me for no reason. It's human nature to not like change....but in this case change will be good. It will only get worse if nothing is done about it. They are cutting pay via hours as we speak. You need ic structure so everyone including Amazon can thrive. We all want the best in life and hopefully a law suit will help preserve the little bit of quality left in working for Amazon. Have a great evening and don't shoot the messenger. If a lawsuit isn't for you then so be it but others should know about it in case they hAve been done wrong by Amazon


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Highly supervised and trained by Amazon? Where do they get this Bs ? I just skimmed over the letter for entertainment. That is so not true. So ridiculous.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I don't love how Amazon treats drivers but class action lawsuits are not the way to go. 

The key is to use this gig to set you up for something bigger and better. Can't have your cake and eat it like jester said.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Strictly speaking, I'd say a bunch of Flex drivers *think* they want to be employees, but they're too dumb to realize that that entails -- that employees aren't allowed to roll out of bed and show up in their PJs, park a couple kids outside the warehouse while loading up, and cancel shifts 45 minutes in advance.
> 
> Oh goodie, a stalker.
> 
> I'm at my real job during the day -- flex is a side gig, remember?


Flex works for me as a single mom. My main job is a WAH (graveyard shift) and been doing it for almost 5 years. Ive pretty much been at stay at home mom for all those years. Flex is so convenient especially now that my kids can come into the loading area with me, they just have to stay in the car. My main job has been cutting hours real bad (so even as an employee you're not guaranteed anything) so flex helps with that.

i can pick up blocks and drop them to fit around the kids schedule. With a 9-5 it could conflict with school, then i would have to look into daycare or sitter costs. Flex works.

Other then the annoying app i dont have any major complaints about the gig.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> Highly supervised and trained by Amazon? Where do they get this Bs ? I just skimmed over the letter for entertainment. That is so not true. So ridiculous.


Agreed.
Must follow Amazon's route? - uh, no.
Must follow Amazon's procedures for delivering a package? uh, no...
not that there are many different ways: drop it, toss it, flip it, sling it...

Try to actually make the delivery (knock on door, make a phone call, sneak into a secure apartment building)? Yes - but those aren't 'procedures' - that's the job description.

Seems to me this one is a long-shot money grab by the attorneys.

Unlike Uber, Amazon 'leases your car' from you while you're on a block, pays you exactly what they say they are going to pay you without making deductions, and has work for you (or just pays you for showing up if there is no work) if you have accepted a 'block'.

Yes, Amazon will try to get as much work out of you as they can for what they are paying - but what company wouldn't? The pay is above min wage and the better you are at it (and the lower your vehicle costs) the more profitable it is. It may not be perfect, but it is well thought out and relatively well executed (considering it appears that the app programmers have never used their own app to deliver a block).


----------

